# (IA) Elite Yellow Lab at Stud



## rhino (Apr 27, 2009)

Stewie is all muscle in the field yet a teddy bear at home and around everyone. He'll do anything asked of him. 
I have owned Stewie since birth. My health hasn't allowed me to do any hunt tests with him yet, but will be soon. He is ready.

He has so much power, very intelligent and easy to train. He'll do anything asked of him. He has added so much fun on the many hunts my boys and I have been on in Iowa and South Dakota.

Visit our website bigwlabs.com to view videos, pictures and more information. Click on the "Stewie at Stud" link.


Stud fee is currently $500. Fee will increase as Stewie earns titles. Repeat breeding will remain the same as the first. 

Contact:
Jim Quistorff
8450 Big Woods Rd
Janesville, IA 50647
(319)239-5888
[email protected]

Registration number SR59292502
OFA Hips good LR-196036G24M-VPI
OFA Elbows normal LR-EL53342M24-VPI
Eye Cerf Normal LR-EYE4316/57M-VPI
CNM Clear - DNA Testing done by DDC Veterinary. Scanned certificate on website.
EIC Clear - DNA Testing done by DDC Veterinary. Scanned certificate on website.


----------

